# Another guy burning oil!!!



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi guys, I've posted on this forum before and found it very helpful. I have a 93 HB 5 speed 4x4 with the Ka24e. I've had this truck for about 5 months now and I have replaced a few things. At one point it overheated on the road so I replaced the water pump and thermostat. Ever since then I've been burning oil and recently have been seeing blue smoke come out of my tailpipe on start up. Plus I've been checking my oil consistently with the engine cold and finding oil levels dropping. I have always used super tech 5w 30. Just recently I changed to super tech "high Mileage" 10w 40. It still unfortunately has blue smoke on start up. Why is my truck burning oil? Does it have something to deal with my truck overheating in the past? Is it an internal seal? I am 16 and this is my first vehicle ( I paid for it) and I really like it. I am in auto shop so I have lots of useful tools available to me, so any suggestions will help. Is it possibly a valve guide seal?


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

If it overheated there is a very good chance that an internal seal did get damaged. I have a 93 4x4 spd ka24e, and have oil burning, but it only started happeneing when i replaced the timing chain. I work in a garage and after asking my boss he said it could be piston rings, valve guides, valve guide seals, and one more but i forgot. So either one of those could be your issue. Your best bet is to take it to a reapair shop, and get a compression test on it. then if you have to pay the money to get it fixed. Or get someone you know that knows mechanics to do it for free.


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks, actually I can do a compression test in auto shop as an assignment and I also have a friend whose brother owns a garage!


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

and along with the compression test, if u have the tools u can pull out each spark plug and look and see if there are any dark debris on the electrod, if there is any that is a sigh that oil is passing into the combustion, thus giving off blue smoke, because i have that very same problem with my 90 pathfinder. If tat is the cause u have to get what is called a Decarb Kit, it contains all the seals for the valves and the rings for the pistons, but do the test and pm me which what the results are


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

thats what causes the ash deposits on the pugs, the oil leaking into the combustion chamber


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

ya, that means the a seal somewhere is failing and oil gets into the combustion chamber, and because the air and gas mixture is there and the oil is introduced tat what causes the blue smoke from the exhaust


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

and in most cases u have to lift the head and change the head gasket to solve the problem


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

you can change the valve guide seals without having to take off the head. Ill ask my boss, hes explained it to me once, but i want to be sure on how you do it, ill post info monday


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

oh aite, i think that should be ur problem, but if ur compression test results are gud u should jus check the rings jus incase caus if oil is reachin ur pistons u should change them, but let me know how ur compression test go


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys I think the new oil is working better, also the weather is a lot warmer in WI. now! I don't think it burns any amount now, or it's so small I couldn't tell.


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

same thing happened with me, mine use to burn about half a quart a week. After changing just the o2 sensor, it hasnt burned one drop in 5 weeks.

As for oil changes, i use a Mobil 1 Filter, Delvac 15w40 synthetic oil with one quart of lucas oil stabilizer. and trust me the delvac is some good oil


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

which one of the O2 sensors did u change, and what are the conditions to know if the sensor needs to be changed


----------

